# Poppy has kidded



## warthog (Oct 21, 2010)

Poppy kidded about 9.15am this morning. 

Single buck 3lbs in weight mum and baby doing fine.

Meet Artorius (about 30mins old in this picture) I think he is lovely, and he has got blue eyes, neither sire or dam have blue eyes.

Nice to see he has some of Rambo's colouring.







He is so funny, watching to make sure he was suckling OK,  he fumbles around looking for the teat, then has the business end sticking out the side of his mouth, eventually gets it right.

Will post better pictures later,  allowing Poppy and Artorius time to bond, running back and forth ever now and again to make sure things are OK.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 21, 2010)

He's adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 21, 2010)

He's a cute lil' feller.


----------



## glenolam (Oct 21, 2010)

Congratulations!  I'm glad everything went well!


----------



## warthog (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks you guys.

One question my vet was saying to castrate at 1 week old, now from anything I have read on this or other site, I am seeing 8 weeks.

Any thoughts anyone.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 21, 2010)

I guess everyone has their opinion but I was told 8-12 weeks old. I did my boys at 8 weeks.


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 21, 2010)

warthog said:
			
		

> Thanks you guys.
> 
> One question my vet was saying to castrate at 1 week old, now from anything I have read on this or other site, I am seeing 8 weeks.
> 
> Any thoughts anyone.


Castrating at a week will seriously increase his risk for developing urinary calculi.  I'd wait until he's at least 8 weeks -- if not older. 

(Personally, I think someone oughtta do some studying on castration by *weight* to see if breeding past a certain weight is more helpful in preventing urinary calculi than castrating at 8wks...but that's me.)


----------



## mossyStone (Oct 21, 2010)

adorable!!!!!! Hugs to the new mommys 


Mossy Stone Farm


----------



## ChksontheRun (Oct 21, 2010)

congrats,....  beautiful baby.


----------



## jross8897 (Oct 21, 2010)

Awe!! Too cute!!


----------



## warthog (Oct 21, 2010)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> warthog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep that may well be a good idea.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Oct 21, 2010)

Absolutely fabulous!!!   Soooooo beautiful!!  Congrats!!!

What a sweet baby!!!     I love babies!!!  

Keep the pics coming!!  Love em!!

PS  I would wait til 8 weeks too to castrate!! For sure!!  Im in agreement on that...

But enjoy your new love!!!   Great news!!!


----------



## lilroo (Oct 21, 2010)

awsome little guy


----------



## elevan (Oct 21, 2010)

Congratulations! Adorable baby!


----------



## warthog (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I think he is lovely too, but then I would, wouldn't I. 

Hope to get some better pictures tomorrow.


----------



## freemotion (Oct 21, 2010)

Adorable!!!


----------



## mistee (Oct 21, 2010)

my vet would like to cut them at a week old but i prefer older.. My one boy though i didnt take till he was 8 weeks and she couldnt do her normal cut and yank,, he was to big...... I am thinking about doing them at 6 weeks,,


----------

